# Is this a decent Chef knife?



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

At $30, it is the most I can spend. But I have heard good things about the brand and this knife.

Its main use will be chopping onions, potatoes, and various other jobs.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's certainly the best bang for the buck knife out there. You should be prepared and able to sharpen it yourself or hire it out.

You'll probably feel a little under-knifed when melons come in season in the summer but it will do the job.

Phil


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I heard that it is a little less maintenance than Japanese knives, like the Shun.

The knife will definitely be taken care of.  Only hand washed and separate from other knives.

I would need to purchase a sharpening steel and sharpen every couple months, right?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

A steel is only for a touch up on your edge, it is not for primary sharpening.  While it will keep an edge in good shape for longer there will come a time you will need a set of stones or one of the sharpening systems.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

So about how long before one of these knifes would need sharpened?

It would be rather light use, since I am not a professional or anything. 

It would probably need to be sharpened every 3 months, right?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

that should be ok...although only time and experience will tell.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. Really appreciate it.

I will be setting money aside for it in the coming weeks.

Insanely excited. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi one piece....

Today I made a new discovery on the victorinox, I have two students in my kitchen and both have Vic's (The one with the plastic handle, wich are the classics, and also the ones that I own) and the grips, wich are black originally, have developed some kind of white-ish coloring, I asked them what happened, and they say that they don't know, but once I asked if they have ever put it in the dishwasher (wich I have never done with any of my knives) they said yes/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif, I can't tell you for sure if that is the problem or the materials on the latest ones have changed, but the blade looks the same as it was 15 years ago... Battlehorse quality and very reliable.

I don't know if someone else have experienced such problem?

Regards


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

Since this will be the most expensive knife I have ever purchased, it won't be going through and dish washers. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

That's about as good a knife as you'll find for the price. As others have mentioned, a steel is really just for touch-ups, not full on sharpening. The frequency with which you'll need to actually sharpen it depends on how much use it gets, the type of tasks you perform with it, your technique and what you cut on. For maintaining it at home I often recommend the Edgemaker Pro: http://edgemakerpro.com. It's easy to use and inexpensive. If you use it frequently you can probably get by with just the Yellow one for $10 or so (free shipping).


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Good recommendation _*Phaedrus*_, but I don't think your link goes anywhere. It's not working for me anyway. Maybe try this one:

http://www.edgemaker.com/


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be purchasing a the Chef's Knife in the coming weeks and would like to know if this cover would fit.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/wusthof/blade-guard-for-up-to-8-in-chefs-or-santoku-knife-p115061

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/victorinox-forschner-fibrox/chefs-knife-p1754

It says the cover is 2" in height, that sounds short for some reason.

Just wanted to be sure the Knife would fit this cover before purchasing.


----------

